
Recovering Evidence from SSD Drives in 2014 - ssclafani
http://articles.forensicfocus.com/2014/09/23/recovering-evidence-from-ssd-drives-in-2014-understanding-trim-garbage-collection-and-exclusions/
======
userbinator
The paragraph about reading from flash chips directly reminded me of
[http://www.flash-extractor.com/](http://www.flash-extractor.com/) which is
mostly for USB drives, but claims to work on some SSDs too. The forums there
are full of posts with rather cryptic terminology about the on-chip layouts
used by various controllers.

...and is it just me or do the majority of information and sites on data
recovery seem to be from Russia?

~~~
SEJeff
The Americans who do this most likely work for "the government" and don't blog
as much.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Actually there are americans working on digital forensics that are open about
their work. Check forensicswiki, Simson Garfinkel, Golden Richard III, and the
DFRWS community in general.

Note: data recovery is usually considered a subset of digital forensics.

------
Tangokat
I wonder if there is an opportunity for the sellers of these SSDs to use
privacy as a USP. "With this SSD, once you delete data it is gone and not even
the NSA can find it again"

~~~
wmf
That's basically the pitch of data-at-rest encryption that the entire storage
industry is working on in some form.

